# Prop Weaponry



## Spooky D (Oct 4, 2011)

Here is my first attempt at making props for a butcher scene. It is a variation of Allens how to, however I'm using art store foam board instead of plastic. I glued up extra pieces on the handle to give it the appropriate thickness. All the techniques for finishing it are the same though. It is actually quite sturdy and only took a couple hours start to finish and at $1.99 for a 20" X 30" sheet of the stuff that makes for one cheap prop!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Might have been cheap, but definitely doesn't look cheap. It looks like the real thing.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks GREAT! Very similar technique to how I made my Uruk-Hai sword.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Nice job and well done.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

That looks fabulous, very well done!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

holy moly, that looks great!


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

remind me... why do we make knives and not use the real deal...
oh ya.. someone might get hurt...and then a rod shoved in their butt and turned into a new prop...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice work! Looks quite realistic


----------



## Spooky D (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone. Allen I'm honored that you like my take on your idea, Thank you for the tutorials. I love the way the handle turned out. These things are great I'm thinking of handing them out as Christmas gifts this year.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Just perfect.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That's one of the most realistic I've seen. Excellent.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow! Very impressive Spooky D. Nice job!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

kiki said:


> remind me... why do we make knives and not use the real deal...
> oh ya.. someone might get hurt...and then a rod shoved in their butt and turned into a new prop...


LOL!! ...too funny, Kiki.

But seriously, Spooky D, that is a rather nice looking cleaver there!! Nice work. Now I'm gonna have to look up that technique y'all were talking about.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

thats one sweet chopper ya got there


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nicely done. I agree it looks quite realistic!


----------



## Spooky D (Oct 4, 2011)

I just completed 3 more. I added one more level of detail with the silver rivets on the handles.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Very very nice. that looks awesome.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They look amazing. Well done.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

Looks awesome! The paint job really sell's it!. Is this insulating foam or foam-core board?


----------



## Spooky D (Oct 4, 2011)

It's foam core board. I got it at Hobby Lobby. It's surprisingly sturdy but I did coat the blade area with glue to add a little strength to the thin edge.


----------



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

I have a Hall of Knives room I'm working on. I think we have a solution here!!


----------

